
Physics is stuck – and needs another Einstein to revolutionize it - laurex
https://www.salon.com/2020/09/06/physics-is-stuck--and-needs-another-einstein-to-revolutionize-it-physicist-avi-loeb-says/
======
SuperTachyon
Sure physics is “stuck” in the sense that in the last 30 years it hasn’t made
the progress as revolutionary as in the 30 years before that. But it’s still
progressing probably as well as any other foundational subjects. What happened
in the late 20th century was more of a miracle in the history of human
knowledge. We couldn’t expect that to happen every few decades.

